
Traveling salesman uncorks synthetic biology bottleneck - fitzwatermellow
http://phys.org/news/2016-01-salesman-uncorks-synthetic-biology-bottleneck.html
======
brudgers
Unfortunately, the travelling salesman problem has NP time complexity.

